# name this fish Please



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Can someone please tell me what this guy is, Hes about 8-9"


























Thank you


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He looks like a beautiful Serrasalmus macalatus.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

try again...it is definetly S.brandtii


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks , Do you know if this guys the same? he kinda looks the same?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I agree with tayor, I say mac


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The first one is a Brantii. The second I'm not sure, but I'd guess a Mac.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

wow , you guys are quick. Btw the second one is for sale.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

1st one is a brandtii, second on is a maculatus.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

huck said:


> wow , you guys are quick. Btw the second one is for sale.


#1 brandtii #2 mac

where in canada are you???

what size is themac and what is your asking price?

any chance you would sell me the brandtii instead of the mac?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree with GG
# 1 Brandti- drawing vertical line from anal fin to dorsal fin, line intersect 2-3 rays of dorsal fin

#2 Mac- red eyes, black terminal band on tail fin-prominent gold color


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks guys, im in mississauga. the big guy is my fav, Ive had him for almost a year, and just put him in a 125, he loves it, when i get home, as soon as he sees me he starts swimming back and fourth at the top of the tank, waiting for food, when i open the lid he actually jumps out of the water right away trying to grab anything. This is the only guy out of 16 p's that I want to keep. the Mac is about 4.5" give or take, he is verry aggresive, if you look at him or go close to the tank he goes crazy, i have him set up bes my lil p's and he is forever tryimg to get them, I had to block the view of the other tank. I got him before I got the big guy both from Steve at Dragom Aq If I can rem correctly I think his price was about 160? I was thinking about 100 obo ??? If interested send me a pm, and I promise you will happily take him home!


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

first one is very nice looking brandtii..


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

nice fish braheem.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> 1st one is a brandtii, second on is a maculatus.


100%


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> try again...it is definetly S.brandtii


I 2nd guessed myself after posting it was a mac, thinking it could be a nice brandtii.

I'm still learning with the Serras. Sorry about that.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

chomp chomp said:


> I agree with GG
> # 1 Brandti- drawing vertical line from anal fin to dorsal fin, line intersect 2-3 rays of dorsal fin
> 
> #2 Mac- red eyes, black terminal band on tail fin-prominent gold color












That's what I was thinking...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

1st post: brandti

2nd post: Mac or spilo (always forget which is which)


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> try again...it is definetly S.brandtii


I 2nd guessed myself after posting it was a mac, thinking it could be a nice brandtii.

I'm still learning with the Serras. Sorry about that.








[/quote]


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

1st one is a S. brandtii and 2nd one is a S. maculatus... What are the little plants at the foreground ???


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I was at the dollar store and they had 6x6 plastic plants They are about 1" to 2.5" high depending on which one the 6x6 squares hook into each other, 2 squares wide by I think 8 squares long filled the bottom of my 55 gal. Im going back on Sat to see if they have more, i bought everything they had.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

huck said:


> I was at the dollar store and they had 6x6 plastic plants They are about 1" to 2.5" high depending on which one the 6x6 squares hook into each other, 2 squares wide by I think 8 squares long filled the bottom of my 55 gal. Im going back on Sat to see if they have more, i bought everything they had.


have fun cleaning those









looks good but also looks like a huge pain to clean then with food and poop getting stuck all in them.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> have fun cleaning those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got a point...


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

its not too bad with regula vac's and water change, plus there is only one mac in there right now, soon to be a elong, . I was planning on taking most of it out anyway and trying som diff.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

where in canada are you finding this elong?????? also wanna sell me the brandtii


----------

